# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thailand plant digitales Fernsehen

## schiene

"In Thailand beginnt das digitale TV-Zeitalter. Zu den Vorzügen des terrestrischen Digital-TV zählen eine deutlich bessere Bild- und Tonqualität mit jedem Fernseher. Für Zuschauer heißt das weiter: schärferes Bild, mehr Programme. Am deutlichsten ist der Unterschied bei LCD-Fernsehern, denn diese Geräte sind für digitale Signale entwickelt worden. Diese Signale sind außerdem Voraussetzung für den Empfang von hochauflösendem Fernsehen. Zudem werden Spezialkanäle nur bei Digital-TV zu empfangen sein.

Auf Vorschlag der National Broadcasting and Telecommunications Commission (NBTC) hat sich die Regierung für das System DVB-T2 entschieden.

DVB-T ist die Abkürzung für „Digital Video Broadcast-Terrestrial“ und damit die Fachbezeichnung für eine moderne Übertragungstechnik. Sie ist inzwischen weltweit in rund 40 Ländern Standard.

Alle 20 Millionen Haushalte betroffen

Der Wechsel von analog zu digital trifft alle 20 Millionen Haushalte Thailands, wird aber schrittweise vollzogen. Vor Wochen hatte die NBTC mit der Veranstaltung „Go Digital Thailand“ den Startschuss gegeben, die Bevölkerung über die Neuerung ausreichend zu informieren."

und mehr zum Thema:
Quelle:
http://farang-magazin.com/2012/10/th...-fernsehen-um/

----------

